# General model d #12 meat auger needed



## Dabutcher (Jul 4, 2021)

I need some help guys . I bought an old general model d #12 meat grinder that I need a worm auger for . It has the square drive end and from tip to tip including the plate and knife stud it measures  8 3/4 long . If anyone has one laying around that they would be willing to sell or if you have any source you could pass on I would greatly appreciate it . Happy 4th to all of you


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2021)

Looks like this may work partstown dot com  call to verify length.


----------



## Dabutcher (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks I'll  call them on tuesday


Winterrider said:


> Looks like this may work partstown dot com  call to verify length.


----------

